# Well, okay.



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

One even said “I’ll take care of you in the app” as I dropped him off at the airport.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Anything you did differently that day?


----------

